# Possible job offer in Sinaloa



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

So I've been looking into a lot of stuff the last couple of days and coincidentally I have a possible job offer in Culiacán, Sinaloa.

Everything seems cool however I only know this place based off its reputation. The local people I speak to say it's fine however if anyone who lives there or has lived ther recently could give me an honest opinion about the place that would be great.

Thanks guys


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hopefully it's not in the field of agriculture or pharmaceutical.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Now That Your Posts will No Longer be taken seriously... All You ever wanted to know about Culiacan Sinaloa : ))))))) The Business - The Place Mexico's Drug Kingpins Call Home | Drug Wars | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Actally Culiacan is a major agriculture supply center ( NOT DRUGS!). Lots of legal wealthy farmers. But also lots of drug Lords. You can buy Gold jewelry that puts Vegas to shame. Huge Mercedes dealership. Sure would not be my choice for a place to live.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The Sinaloa Cartel may be looking for a new CEO since El Chapo has been relocated,LOL


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

Well I've looked into it and it seems that yes there are drug lords but not many drug dealers, which means crime isn't actually that bad.

I have an associate there who says he loves it and although there are incidents which can be quite serious, they very rarely affect the average citizen.

Plus the food is amazing apparently and the beach is not far away either.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Well I've looked into it and it seems that yes there are drug lords but not many drug dealers, which means crime isn't actually that bad.
> 
> ...


Although Culiacan is routinely demonized similar to Ciudad Juarez, it actually is an active & attractive city that lies in a valley between a couple rivers. Commerce revolves much around agriculture, it is the state capital and host multiple universities, is stepped heavy in Sinaloence culture (i.e. music, cuisine, etc.), and it is only a short jaunt west to the Pacific Ocean & east to the foothills of the Sierra Madre.

That said, Culiacan is a major hub not only for exporting tomatoes and onions but for the distribution of drugs, clean money, etc. as well. Obviously some caution, good judgment, and temperate behavior should be exercised. Driving at night, particularly in the outlying hinterlands, is cautioned against and to be avoided. 

However, my roots in Sinaloa date back prior to the turn of the century & I have found that unless one is engaged in illegal trafficking endeavors, the state and its folks put forward mostly a very hospitable, accommodating, and friendly social environment


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Plus the food is amazing apparently and the beach is not far away either.





Yes it is only 36 miles to the Altata beach area on Highway 30, just remember that was where the bodies of the 2 Australian surfers were found burned to death in their van last year...


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Plus the food is amazing apparently and the beach is not far away either.
> ...


Oh ok, was there any considered motive? I understand that the cartels are ruthless but there is normally a "reason" for it. Perhaps not but things like that happen everywhere now unfortunately.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

A Bad Break in Sinaloa: Two Surfers Murdered in Mexico - Men's Journal


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Friends ( an American and his Mex. business partner) driving from Calif. to PV encountered a roadblock in Culiacan. They were surrounded by several men with weapons and driven (in their own vehicle) to the middle of nowhere, where they were held for 8 hrs while the guys discussed and argued about what to do with them. They figured they were going to be killed. In the end, they let them go, with their vehicle, minus everything else of value they had with them. No way of knowing if they were cartel or just a bunch of criminals.
Another friend, a young attractive single woman, had her truck break down on the same route. She limped the truck into a Pemex, whereupon 4 guys ended up with their heads under the hood trying to figure it out. It was almost dark, just her and 4 guys, she was scared. They said it needed a certain part, that they could get it and install it in the morning. She took a hotel for the night, noticed that the place was full of gorgeous Mexican men. Turns out they were holding a Mexican male model contest there that night. Next morning she went back to the Pemex, where she found her truck fixed and ready to go and she continued on her way.
Luck of the draw.


----------

